# PB Saugeye 24.25"



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Caught PB saugeye at 24.25" last month in GMR. Was a real good month for large saugeye.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=34970&cat=all&limit=last1


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Very nice eye!!! Good job.


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Nice fish!! Thats my PB too!! Last Oct my wife got a 23 1/2" at Piedmont, the next week she's in Hawaii and I'm on the 'mont in the rain/wind and got my 24 1/4... had to call and wake her up as I did my happy dance!! Good job!


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

I don't have scale, anyone have an idea of what weight might have been on this fish? I did not measure girth but it was chunkier than any I have caught in the river.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Probably around 5 pounds. Maybe 5 1/2 if it was chunky. I love the fins on it. They look perfect. I wish I lived closer to some of those good saugeye waters.


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

congrats on the PB! Nice looking eye!


----------



## jcrdust (May 24, 2004)

Great pic. Congrats on the fish.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks to all! Without knowledge gained from this site I don't think I would have much to show for my efforts. Amazing how much you can learn here.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Nice Eye SConner!!!

Saugeye are difficult to predict their weights on. I've had 25"'s that weight 5-6# and a 26" that weighed 4.5# with the same digital scales. This early in the year,it's easily 5-6#. Later in the summer,then probably under 5#.

Mine is 26.5" and 6.5#,but it was mid summer at Indian Lake.I've lost bigger saugeye. There should be tons of saugeye in the gmr. They're only targeted very early in the spring at indian lake's spillway. South to Sidney,I hear very little about them.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

What did you get him on if I may ask???


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Rapala Husky Jerk


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Great looking fish!! Do not give up on them till fall that river is loaded and they can stack up in some of the holes or low head dams thru-out river. I love pumping a floating rapala just under the surface pump it down reel up slack as it is coming back up then pump again no pausing steady reel as you do it they will thear pole out of your hand when you start next pump. Old Orange and gold is awesome i think they think it is a crawfish. I used to do this all the time in that river and the scioto also below Alum Creek spillway.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

I don't give up on them, but mostly target smallmouth through the summer. I target saugeye in the fall and all the way through winter into spring. It's real tuff to get them to bit in August! You are correct, there are pretty decent numbers considering they don't stock the river.


----------

